# Hulk got a new name...



## TheV (21/10/17)

Because @BioHAZarD is such a sensitive soul and seems to take offence the my BB being called Hulk ... I've decided to alleviate some stress from the poor guy's life (he has a baby on the way!) and rename my BB:






She will now be known as:
*Ivy*






I might need a new Orange/Red hands tip though... 

@antonherbst, @RenaldoRheeder ... hope you guys approve

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## CeeJay (21/10/17)

Definitely approve. Now you just need an Ivy figurine to make it official

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

CeeJay said:


> Definitely approve. Now you just need an Ivy figurine to make it official


Thanks @CeeJay! That is a great idea. I shall keep an eye out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (21/10/17)

Let me know if you don't come right, I'll organize. My father in law brings them from Abu Dhabi for my son. Apparently there's a huge store there

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

CeeJay said:


> Let me know if you don't come right, I'll organize. My father in law brings them from Abu Dhabi for my son. Apparently there's a huge store there


Thank you kindly for the offer! I'll definitely chat to you if I don't find something... first though, the budget needs to recover. It has been a rough month :|

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> Because @BioHAZarD is such a sensitive soul and seems to take offence the my BB being called Hulk ... I've decided to alleviate some stress from the poor guy's life (he has a baby on the way!) and rename my BB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You now have international approval as well mate. 

Go in peace 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> You now have international approval as well mate.
> 
> Go on peace
> 
> ...


Haha thank you sir! Ivy appreciates the international approval

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> Because @BioHAZarD is such a sensitive soul and seems to take offence the my BB being called Hulk ... I've decided to alleviate some stress from the poor guy's life (he has a baby on the way!) and rename my BB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao I am so happy i have such persuasive skills over such a distance 

Name approved 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Lmao I am so happy i have such persuasive skills over such a distance
> 
> Name approved
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Happy to hear you are happy. Now you can sleep easy friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> Happy to hear you are happy. Now you can sleep easy friend


Thanks buddy. You are true friend. Haha

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/17)

If we are naming BB's now then this one is Avril!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> If we are naming BB's now then this one is Avril!
> View attachment 111130
> View attachment 111129


I approve! ... and now that you've started ... they ALL need names!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> I approve! ... and now that you've started ... they ALL need names!



That's easy... Avril, Cheryl, Olivia, Abby, Amanda, Amber, Brooklyn, Erica, Evangeline, Goldie, Lily and Missy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's easy... Avril, Cheryl, Olivia, Abby, Amanda, Amber, Brooklyn, Erica, Evangeline, Goldie, Lily and Missy.


On the frikken ball!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> If we are naming BB's now then this one is Avril!
> View attachment 111130
> View attachment 111129


Hey hey. Wait a minute. I remember a very special Reo named Avril. 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey hey. Wait a minute. I remember a very special Reo named Avril.



Spot on @BioHAZarD! All the above names are REO girls as well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/17)

Here is the REAL Avril!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is the REAL Avril!
> View attachment 111135
> View attachment 111136


FAN-cy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is the REAL Avril!
> View attachment 111135
> View attachment 111136


Yeah I thought I remembered correctly. Some of @hands best work 

I think a fine might be in order at this point  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> Because @BioHAZarD is such a sensitive soul and seems to take offence the my BB being called Hulk ... I've decided to alleviate some stress from the poor guy's life (he has a baby on the way!) and rename my BB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think myself, @TheV and @RenaldoRheeder will have to discuss this name change over a cup a coffee at blue crane when he is back in the country. 


The executive naming board needs to discuss the terms of it and only by vote can the name change be approved. 


 There might be consequences 



Nah only joking. Its approved. And liked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I think myself, @TheV and @RenaldoRheeder will have to discuss this name change over a cup a coffee at blue crane when he is back in the country.
> 
> 
> The executive naming board needs to discuss the terms of it and only by vote can the name change be approved.
> ...


I will Skype in to keep it fair. Then we can also find a name for mine  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I think myself, @TheV and @RenaldoRheeder will have to discuss this name change over a cup a coffee at blue crane when he is back in the country.
> 
> 
> The executive naming board needs to discuss the terms of it and only by vote can the name change be approved.
> ...


I want to propose the starting of an official BB naming thread. I do not want to start it as it should be the privilege of the chairman of the Executive Naming Board (BB-ENB henceforth) to do so. So how about it @antonherbst ?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I think myself, @TheV and @RenaldoRheeder will have to discuss this name change over a cup a coffee at blue crane when he is back in the country.
> 
> 
> The executive naming board needs to discuss the terms of it and only by vote can the name change be approved.
> ...



I just read the first part and rushed to pack for the trip @antonherbst - only to see that you were joking about the coffee 

Shame on you 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I will Skype in to keep it fair. Then we can also find a name for mine
> 
> Sent from the abyss



That we can surely do, to keep it fair. A day will be set and you will be officially notified. 



Raindance said:


> I want to propose the starting of an official BB naming thread. I do not want to start it as it should be the privilege of the chairman of the Executive Naming Board (BB-ENB henceforth) to do so. So how about it @antonherbst ?
> 
> Regards



I will start the thread later tonight and put some sort of rules and regulations into words and a list and then post for the BB-ENB to start the considerations. 



RenaldoRheeder said:


> I just read the first part and rushed to pack for the trip @antonherbst - only to see that you were joking about the coffee
> 
> Shame on you
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Sorry @RenaldoRheeder for that, i will name you the final adjudicator on the names the BB-ENB decides on for each BB?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> That we can surely do, to keep it fair. A day will be set and you will be officially notified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha this just got official 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/10/17)

@antonherbst - I suppose I am the token Nigerian 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @antonherbst - I suppose I am the token Nigerian
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Sorry @RenaldoRheeder but it is what it(you) is. 

We will make everything official.


----------



## Raindance (21/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @antonherbst - I suppose I am the token Nigerian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just realized, the BB-ENC is an international structure. Membership and association fees can be charged! I'll be treasurer! Know of any good Ferrari dealers in Cape Town? Lol.

Any how, I calling dibs on Norma Jean for my Buxom Blond BB.

Regards


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> Sorry @RenaldoRheeder but it is what it(you) is.
> 
> We will make everything official.



I know - I just confirmed so that everyone else understands my right to be on the committee 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

Congrats on the new name for your gorgeous green BB @TheV 
Ivy is stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I know - I just confirmed so that everyone else understands my right to be on the committee
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


At what stage do we send the bribes? 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> At what stage do we send the bribes?
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Bank account details mate - not bribes. That way I can help myself as needed 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Bank account details mate - not bribes. That way I can help myself as needed
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


You want the money market or current account  

Sent from the abyss


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> You want the money market or current account
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Let's not make your information available here in a public forum - just now you get scammed 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Let's not make your information available here in a public forum - just now you get scammed
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


No you just don't want someone beating you to it  hehe 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Let's not make your information available here in a public forum - just now you get scammed
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


How did the early morning coil building go? 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Bush Vaper (21/10/17)

Honestly okes? Naming our mods now? Do you guys cuddle them at night as well? What a load of crap

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Honestly okes? Naming our mods now? Do you guys cuddle them at night as well? What a load of crap


To each his own buddy 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Honestly okes? Naming our mods now? Do you guys cuddle them at night as well? What a load of crap



Oh it seems as thou someone is missing a named mod in his life. 

And we shall call it squishy, and love it, and hug it, and play with it and vape on it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @antonherbst - I suppose I am the token Nigerian
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Don't worry at least you are our favorite Nigerian

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/10/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Honestly okes? Naming our mods now? Do you guys cuddle them at night as well? What a load of crap




And the occasional oops i sliped my finger in the battery compartment

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> And the occasional oops i sliped my finger in the battery compartment


LMAO

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Honestly okes? Naming our mods now? Do you guys cuddle them at night as well? What a load of crap





Bush Vaper said:


> Well these 2 beauties arrived in the last 2 dayz



I love the squishy name. Suits the mod+atty just fine.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/10/17)

Tolerance guys 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Honestly okes? Naming our mods now? Do you guys cuddle them at night as well? What a load of crap



@Bush Vaper , the mod naming is something which started a few years ago here with the Reos
I think its fun.
We all talk about our mods so often that in some cases giving them a name makes it easier to refer to them in future.
There are some "famous" mods on this forum and naming them makes it more interesting.

You could say its pointless but i guess its just in the name of fun - and a bit of pride

Not for everyone but for some. If you dont approve, you dont need to name your mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

Silver said:


> @Bush Vaper , the mod naming is something which started a few years ago here with the Reos
> I think its fun.
> We all talk about our mods so often that in some cases giving them a name makes it easier to refer to them in future.
> There are some "famous" mods on this forum and naming them makes it more interesting.
> ...


Geeze it has gotten so bad that we don't even need the names we just need a pic of the mod and you know who owns it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> How did the early morning coil building go?
> 
> Sent from the abyss



Did a few today - spread over a period that started at about 00:30 this morning. Fixed a build on the Skyline, did a dual and single coils build on the Dead Rabbit, and build the Goon LP for the first time


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Did a few today - spread over a period that started at about 00:30 this morning. Fixed a build on the Skyline, did a dual and single coils build on the Dead Rabbit, and build the Goon LP for the first time
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Nice one. It seems quite a few of us were awake in the early hours of the morning 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

Wow, I go out for a braai ... WITH IVY ... and the thread turns into ... -> "This" haha 
You guys are a bunch of clowns. I love it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Geeze it has gotten so bad that we don't even need the names we just need a pic of the mod and you know who owns it



You are right
We should all submit one of our mod photos to a single person to post them and we all try figure out whose mod it is. Hehe
I bet we'd figure it out very quickly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> Wow, I go out for a braai ... WITH IVY ... and the thread turns into ... -> "This" haha
> You guys are a bunch of clowns. I love it!



Serves you right for taking your eye off the thread @TheV

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I think myself, @TheV and @RenaldoRheeder will have to discuss this name change over a cup a coffee at blue crane when he is back in the country.
> 
> 
> The executive naming board needs to discuss the terms of it and only by vote can the name change be approved.
> ...


Love the executive naming board idea 


BioHAZarD said:


> I will Skype in to keep it fair. Then we can also find a name for mine
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Definitely still need a name for yours!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Geeze it has gotten so bad that we don't even need the names we just need a pic of the mod and you know who owns it


Like you been able to identify the vapers at the meet just by looking at the mods on the table

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

I think Lilith should suffice 
You guys can deliberate and approve  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/10/17)

As die kat weg is, is die muise baas 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the new name for your gorgeous green BB @TheV
> Ivy is stunning!


Thank you sir! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> Like you been able to identify the vapers at the meet just by looking at the mods on the table


Yup. We spend far too much time on this forum  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think Lilith should suffice
> You guys can deliberate and approve
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Lilith has my vote!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Yup. We spend far too much time on this forum
> 
> Sent from the abyss


Most of the guys (and girls) totally make it worth it though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

Silver said:


> Serves you right for taking your eye off the thread @TheV


Apologies @Silver. What was I thinking going out for a braai on a Saturday

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> Most of the guys (and girls) totally make it worth it though!


Very true 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> Like you been able to identify the vapers at the meet just by looking at the mods on the table



No jokes that has happened before
I hadnt met @Christos before and saw him once at a vape event (didnt know it was him) and recognised him by his Billet Boxes on the counter!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> Lilith has my vote!



I shall start the thread in the morning and we can deliberate the name for @BioHAZarD billet box then as our first naming session.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Very true
> 
> Sent from the abyss



We are all a-little crazy here and that makes the forum amazing fun and information central to vaping. That is what makes this forum what it is. Best ever forum i am part of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I shall start the thread in the morning and we can deliberate the name for @BioHAZarD billet box then as our first naming session.


And then at some future date a very special session to name @RenaldoRheeder's RNB. But it is only fair that Renaldo first gets to spend some time with it. So we will have to hold that meeting at a later date.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> We are all a-little crazy here and that makes the forum amazing fun and information central to vaping. That is what makes this forum what it is. Best ever forum i am part of.


The toys, the info but most importantly the people ... makes this such a wonderful community to be part of!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> And then at some future date a very special session to name @RenaldoRheeder's RNB. But it is only fair that Renaldo first gets to spend some time with it. So we will have to hold that meeting at a later date.


I c quite a few special naming sessions coming up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> We are all a-little crazy here and that makes the forum amazing fun and information central to vaping. That is what makes this forum what it is. Best ever forum i am part of.


 Not crazy. Just a little nuts


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> And then at some future date a very special session to name @RenaldoRheeder's RNB. But it is only fair that Renaldo first gets to spend some time with it. So we will have to hold that meeting at a later date.



When he has dates for his return we shall make a plan. And execute it. And name his bb.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> And then at some future date a very special session to name @RenaldoRheeder's RNB. But it is only fair that Renaldo first gets to spend some time with it. So we will have to hold that meeting at a later date.



You are all invited to the christening - venue OR Tambo airport - I probably land at 5 on Saturday 2 December 

Pastor Vaughan will preside 

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I c quite a few special naming sessions coming up.


So which one are you getting?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

TheV said:


> So which one are you getting?!


Oppas jy  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> When he has dates for his return we shall make a plan. And execute it. And name his bb.





RenaldoRheeder said:


> You are all invited to the christening - venue OR Tambo airport - I probably land at 5 on Saturday 2 December
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


An early morning airport vape meet! Very much looking forward to this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Not crazy. Just a little nuts



To quote a villain i absolutely love.

“So what if i am crazy, the best people are”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> To quote a villain i absolutly love.
> 
> “So what if i am crazy, the best people are”


True dat 

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> We are all a-little crazy here and that makes the forum amazing fun and information central to vaping. That is what makes this forum what it is. Best ever forum i am part of.





TheV said:


> The toys, the info but most importantly the people ... makes this such a wonderful community to be part of!



The amazing part about this forum are the people on it. Well said @TheV and @antonherbst 
I have met some incredibly knowledgeable and helpful people on here
I dont know if its the vaping (and quitting smoking) that brings this out in us or just that we are lucky to have such great folk on here - but it is very special.

The passion and fun behind vaping also helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV (21/10/17)

Silver said:


> The amazing part about this forum are the people on it. Well said @TheV and @antonherbst
> I have met some incredibly knowledgeable and helpful people on here
> I dont know if its the vaping (and quitting smoking) that brings this out in us or just that we are lucky to have such great folk on here - but it is very special.
> 
> The passion and fun behind vaping also helps


And I have to thank you guys @Silver, all the admins and mods, for not only providing the platform and managing and moderating it ... but genuinely taking part in it.
You guys play a very very big role in why ecigssa is so special. I for one am very thankful and I think you all can be very proud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

Thank you kindly @TheV !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (22/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> That's easy... Avril, Cheryl, Olivia, Abby, Amanda, Amber, Brooklyn, Erica, Evangeline, Goldie, Lily and Missy.


Hahahahahaha! You sound like Hugh Hefner now... I guess this is more a case of Rob Fisher and his PlayVape mansion...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------

